# Lost Art



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

What can you do to cope with losing your art and various things you created? It’s different if you voluntarily throw it out, but what about when you weren’t expecting to lose it?

I lost some poems when my phone dropped. Now it’s not turning on and I worry I won’t see them again.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Remember them. Even if you don't remember it exactly, remember it for what it once was.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Purrfessor said:


> Remember them. Even if you don't remember it exactly, remember it for what it once was.


Damn I’m so sad !


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Always keep a written copy. 
Are they in the cloud?


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

OrchidSugar said:


> What can you do to cope with losing your art and various things you created? It’s different if you voluntarily throw it out, but what about when you weren’t expecting to lose it?
> 
> I lost some poems when my phone dropped. Now it’s not turning on and I worry I won’t see them again.


If you just dropped it, maybe the phone can still be fixed.
Surely there are people who can get the data out of memory.

If this doesn't work, you can try to recreate it, maybe the result won't be the same but at least you tried everything.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Dalien said:


> Always keep a written copy.
> Are they in the cloud?


I know. All the really good ones, I hadn't had a chance to write. My phone hasn't backed up to the cloud since 2014. I don't want to pay these people even a penny for extra storage. This is my karma for years of wanting to stick it to the men at Apple.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

OrchidSugar said:


> Damn I’m so sad !


I wrote an entire book then instead of publishing it, I threw it all in a fire and destroyed it. I wrote it for me and not anybody else. To me, it's the greatest story ever "not" told. I still remember most of it but as I get older I do forget more and more.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

superloco3000 said:


> If you just dropped it, maybe the phone can still be fixed.
> Surely there are people who can get the data out of memory.
> 
> If this doesn't work, you can try to recreate it, maybe the result won't be the same but at least you tried everything.


I'm considering just moving on and maybe trying to recreate them. The phone was a hand-me-down from a family member and I just paid $200 last year to get it fixed from the LED screen going out. I'm not sure if I should dump another $200 into an old phone (assuming it's fixable) or just try moving on.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Purrfessor said:


> I wrote an entire book then instead of publishing it, I threw it all in a fire and destroyed it. I wrote it for me and not anybody else. To me, it's the greatest story ever "not" told. I still remember most of it but as I get older I do forget more and more.


I do this too. Write things just for me that I may never even try publishing. I never really feel like it would be of use to anyone else I guess. I also have various blogs that I've forgotten the passwords to or simply abandoned.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

OrchidSugar said:


> I know. All the really good ones, I hadn't had a chance to write. My phone hasn't backed up to the cloud since 2014. I don't want to pay these people even a penny for extra storage. This is my karma for years of wanting to stick it to the men at Apple.


We all pay one way or the other…
paper, pencils and time
men of Apple (hmmm… you know this could start a poem)
and no amount money can pay for a loss of poems

I have this one poem from 1986 written down and have found it and lost it again, a few times—it’s somewhere in all the pieces of pages of poetry. It was one of my best. I’ve submitted to a literary mag at the community college I was going to in ‘86. Two others made the cut. My English teach (head of the mag) loved the poem, but the rest of that group that selected the writings thought it was too graphic. Funny thing, there were no actual words of graphic nature but innuendo… It was on the nature of panthers and procreation—the Animalia world does that with such ease.

I guess what I’m saying is keep writing. There are threads for poetry on PerC.
I plop some of mine in my Shut Upping thread. Create your own?


----------



## Magdalenche (2 mo ago)

It's good that I have not encountered such situations because if I draw a picture, I keep it in a safe place where there are no strangers. If I were you, I would try to remember these poems. Since this is an art you created, you should remember at least one of them and write again. But in general, I advise you to write everything in a notebook and keep this notebook in a safe place. Then you will not lose anything. Now I'm getting carried away with Persian Fine Art, and I keep all the paintings I painted myself securely because I put a lot of effort into making the canvas meaningful.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Dalien said:


> We all pay one way or the other…
> paper, pencils and time
> men of Apple (hmmm… you know this could start a poem)
> and no amount money can pay for a loss of poems
> ...


I’ve never submitted anything to a lit mag. It would be so cool to get selected.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd try to recreate it if it meant that much to me - I've done this with some of my old YouTube videos that are now deleted and I wished that I could watch again.
Yes, it's not going to look exactly the same but as long as it connects to the spirit of the original then it's better than nothing. In fact I find it turns out even better with a re-do.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Update: Got a new phone and some of the good poems did come back somehow. I thought it wasn't possible, but some of them were restored. Yes!


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

OrchidSugar said:


> Update: Got a new phone and some of the good poems did come back somehow. I thought it wasn't possible, but some of them were restored. Yes!


Don’t fear what you lost. What is lost falls in the soil and seeds the ground. Poems are not plants though. A seed of a lost poem grows into something much bigger and much better. Have faith.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

MadMaxSDP said:


> Don’t fear what you lost. What is lost falls in the soil and seeds the ground. Poems are not plants though. A seed of a lost poem grows into something much bigger and much better. Have faith.


Thankss!!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

OrchidSugar said:


> What can you do to cope with losing your art and various things you created? It’s different if you voluntarily throw it out, but what about when you weren’t expecting to lose it?
> 
> I lost some poems when my phone dropped. Now it’s not turning on and I worry I won’t see them again.


Just learn a lesson. Put your poems into a physical book then, as well...your phone can also be a backup, for if you lose the book.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

But yeah, it's not the end of the world. Mostly you are the one whose honed your skills, and also everyone loses stuff--but it's not about what you lost as much as learning from that and what you can do to change that instability in the future.


----------

